# How do i tell the difference between male and female locusts?



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

exactly as the title says, i need help distinguishing between male and female locusts


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive been trawling the internet all day looking for answers, Ive found some pics that says male is X and female is Y, then another picture showing them the other way around.

Only thing thats really obvious is apparently males are a much brighter yellow and females are brown/beige.

Ifg you read my other post take a tip and dont buy adults from online stores as they only send you males. Either buy in person so you can see or order 5th instar ones and grow them to adult. : victory:


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah i just read your post. i bought 50 4th's and they've grown on a bit too quick and was thinking about breeding them, but cant find out if theyre males or females, i have 3 fully grown adults and theyre slightly pinkish.. thanks for the help though


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

pink are fresh adults yeah, they probably wont show too much of a sign as which sex they are until the organs develop, im told that after a few days they will begin to show which they are, but as I havnt bred any yet not 100%

How long did your 5ths take to moult?


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

AOTP said:


> pink are fresh adults yeah, they probably wont show too much of a sign as which sex they are until the organs develop, im told that after a few days they will begin to show which they are, but as I havnt bred any yet not 100%
> 
> How long did your 5ths take to moult?


well, tricky to answer that question, I bought 50 4th's about a month ago now, i kept them in the bag they came in and occasionally chucked in a cabbage leaf or 2, but keeping them without heat stunts their growth. it was only about 1-2 weeks ago i put them in a proper tub with a heat mat under at around 30c and now i have 3 adults, and around 15-20 5ths bearing in mind i did feed a few off, so i'd say roughly a week if you keep them correctly.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

I've also read somewhere it takes about 42 days from hatching out of their eggs to full adult


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah the adult males I have now are much much more active when its hotter, but with 4 vivs in my room of reptiles that all need 100-150f basking spots im about to cook too! 

Ive ordered some extra large locusts which appears to be 5ths, il throw those in with the boys and wait.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

it was recommended to me that i should use a heat bulb but i didn't have the space to setup another lamp so i bought a cheap-ish heat mat online and its got my cockroaches and locusts going. 

I'm not hoping for a huge breeding frenzy as i only have my chameleon to feed haha!


----------

